# Expensive dog??



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Animals in general are expensive. I know someone who spent $80,000 to buy their 9 yr old daughter a horse. I actually think $800 is quite reasonable for a purebred dog. Our local shelter charges upwards of $400 for the more desirable dogs that come in and I think Poodle rescue is about the same.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't necessarily think it is "non-dog" people. My parents (and me when I was younger) thought it was insane to pay more than a $150 adoption fee for a dog. We have always adopted our dogs or had them show up at our house (someone dumped them). Of course, when it comes to spending thousands on medical care for the dogs (or cats), they don't hesitate.
Now they get it more since New Dog is from a breeder and would have cost at least $1,000 and probably more. If I ever wanted to owner train again (highly unlikely), we would be purchasing a Spoo from a breeder.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If I didn't know how much it costs to raise a litter, I would definitely find it outrageous to pay $1000 for a dog, and there are plenty of dog people that feel most breeders prices are extreme, which is why they opt to go through BYBs.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd say lots of people are shocked at the price of purebred dogs. The going rate for PWDs is $2000 - we had a few people call when we had the litter who we never heard back from once they knew the price.  On the other side, one woman I met in the park (with a labradoodle) said "oh that's nothing" when I told her the price. Who knows what she paid!

I just say to people the initial price is a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of actually owning a dog.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I find that a lot of people think it's outrageous to pay anything over $200 adoption fee for a dog, but not everyone. My friend in NY is bringing home one of Bonnie's Angel Maltese female puppies. She is show quality and I think Bonnie's maltese are some of the most gorgeous one I've seen. She cost her $5,000.00.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Coming from one of those families who only adopted elderly dogs and from the pound and paid for JUST the rabies shot ($15) it was a hard pill to jam down my parents throat, the price I plan on paying next summer
they've since become resigned to the fact that its my money, and unless they start charging me rent I can spend it however I'd like too :]

I won't bat an eye at the price I'll be paying for my next spoo, but if any animal costs more than my car I'd have to take a pass on that animal
(($90,000 is a bit to steep for me XDDD))


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

While I do think that adopting from the pound, or Humane Society is what its called here, I do think that you have more chance of getting the temperament you want if you adopt a well bred purebred dog.

My son and his wife have a cat that they got from the Humane Society when he was about 10 months old. Of course, nobody knows what the cat went through before he ended up at the Humane Society. He has what my dil says is referred aggression. If he sees another cat outside, he will take a round out of their other cat - or anyone else that happens to be handy. Last week when he saw a cat outside, he turned and bit my son on the wrist and he must have hit a nerve because my son said he couldn't even lift the remote for the TV. He is a tattoo artist and he couldn't work for two days. I suspect that if the cat ever takes it out on their daughter, the cat might not be around for too long after that!

They had a friend come over with a small dog out in their garden and the cat just about had a heart attack. Even when the dog had gone he was all puffed up and drooling and hot. 

Like I said, hard to tell what the cat went through before ending up at the Humane Society.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Our poodle is adopted, but people are often aghast at what we paid for our Chows. But, I got exactly the Chows I wanted, with the temperament I expected of a well bred dog. The same people who gave us the askance look at what we paid for pet quality dogs from a show breeder (we didn't want to show, so requested nonshow quality dogs from the litters) are the same people who comment how "different" our Chows are "from all the others around here". Well, that is because they're not BYB dogs:rolffleyes:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you think peoples' eyes BUG OUT for dog prices, you should see their jaws drop at purebred cat prices. They think all cats are barn cat mousers.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

or how about $200 for a show duck...an black Muscovy !!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you find that the same people who gawp at spending money on a cat or dog that will be a close companion for many years, cheerfully pay hundreds of dollars for designer shoes or handbags that will be out of fashion in a few months?


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

No, I haven't noticed that. I think people who are very conscious of cost tend to be cost-conscious in a lot of ways. People who have money to spend, on the other hand, tend to spend it as they see fit. If they want the best, be it in a dog, a car, a wardrobe, a house, whatever, they will spend what they think it takes. If anything, I see some correlation between people who will spend, say $1000 - $1500 for a nice quality dog to also be the people who will spend for better quality furniture, clothes, cars, their child's day-care, whatever else they think is worth paying more for to get better quality.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think that while people think that an item of clothing or a purse etc with someone else's name on it -- has to be worth paying a lot of money for. Why the heck a person would want to pay extra for Celine Dion's name on their glasses is beyond me - but still. 

I also think that lots of people - probably the majority of people, do not realize the value of finding a "good" dog breeder. They have no idea that dogs have genetic problems. Most of them think like my sister that crossbreeds do not have genetic problems. My sister thinks that there is no doubt that her Boston Terrier/Dachshund cross, which she actively looked for and paid $700 for -- CANNOT POSSIBLY have inherited genetic problems. She believes that crossing two breeds eliminates any possible inherited bad traits. 

The fact that her previous dog, again a dachshund something cross, had Cushings and cost a fortune in medication, does not seem to have altered this opinion.

I think that unless a person is REALLY interested in purebred dogs - a lot of people think a dog is a dog and it doesn't matter if you buy a dachshund (or whatever) puppy for $1,300 from a cage in one of those big box pet store -- or if you get it from the paper -- you are getting a dachshund puppy and the people who talk about doing health checks and actually WAITING to get the puppy you want - is only for stupid fanatics!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

The wonder of dogs is that those people who don't understand the value of finding a good breeder are still reasonably likely to get a healthy pet, whether they buy it at a store, get it from a rescue, or get a pup from their neighbor's dog who had an accidental mating with the other neighbor's dog. Dogs have come down to us from thousands and thousands of years of crossbreeding their own sweet selves. Purebreds are a fairly recent, man-made invention.

I grew up with some purebreds and some mixed breeds that came to us in various ways. There was no difference in health between them. Right now I have one rescue poodle and one purebred from a very good breeder. The rescue boy is more outgoing and generally less fearful. 

The well-bred boy triumphs over the rescue in looks, quality of teeth (beautiful aligned, unlike poor rescue boy's bit of a mish-mash in his mouth), and conformation. Also he is probably a bit smarter; he seems to learn things and respond to commands a shade faster, but the difference is slight - they're both poodles so they are both pretty smart.

Everywhere he goes people comment on how gorgeous he is - but then he gets standoff-ish when they try to pet him, while my little guy, the rescue, is eager for pets and treats, so he's the one who makes a friend out of everyone he meets, even with his slightly less than stellar looks.

Probably most people who have had dogs all their lives will have stories of a mixed breed or a rescue dog or some other less than beautifully bred dog who was an excellent companion, or there for them in time of trouble, or had some other redeeming quality.

It's great to search out a quality breeder; I'm glad I did, and I put a lot of time and effort into my search. But it's only fair to say that it's not the only way to get a perfectly fine pet.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i paid $300 for my rescue cairn terrier.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

And well worth it, right? 

I paid $250 for my rescue, $1500 for my well-bred. Both of them are definitely worth it. In the long run, the difference in price you pay in the beginning is going to be way, way overshadowed by what you spend for grooming, food, training, leashes, toys, vet bills, cute little doggie jackets (what - those are essential!!)...


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I paid $800 for Penny and alot of my coworkers thought I was crazy. I tried to explain that this was actually pretty cheap for a purebred but none of them wanted to hear that.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

People were shocked when we paid 650 for our first standard! I made it a goal and saved my money for her, and she was worth every cent.

Now, years later that would be a bargain. We have had a few rescues, as well as well bred. My rescues have cost just as much if not more in lifetime care. I am more comfortable having a dog where I know their history, but if a great dog came along and I had the room I would be tempted to rescue again.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Beach girl said:


> The wonder of dogs is that those people who don't understand the value of finding a good breeder are still reasonably likely to get a healthy pet, whether they buy it at a store, get it from a rescue, or get a pup from their neighbor's dog who had an accidental mating with the other neighbor's dog. Dogs have come down to us from thousands and thousands of years of crossbreeding their own sweet selves. Purebreds are a fairly recent, man-made invention.
> 
> I grew up with some purebreds and some mixed breeds that came to us in various ways. There was no difference in health between them. Right now I have one rescue poodle and one purebred from a very good breeder. The rescue boy is more outgoing and generally less fearful.
> 
> ...


Beautifully put and I agree 100%.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I paid $1,000 for Millie and I actually thought it was a good deal, ha ha.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> The wonder of dogs is that those people who don't understand the value of finding a good breeder are still reasonably likely to get a healthy pet, whether they buy it at a store, get it from a rescue, or get a pup from their neighbor's dog who had an accidental mating with the other neighbor's dog. Dogs have come down to us from thousands and thousands of years of crossbreeding their own sweet selves. Purebreds are a fairly recent, man-made invention.
> 
> I grew up with some purebreds and some mixed breeds that came to us in various ways. There was no difference in health between them. Right now I have one rescue poodle and one purebred from a very good breeder. The rescue boy is more outgoing and generally less fearful.
> 
> ...


But.. I think purebred vs. mixed is less of an issue than the actual breeder themselves. You can purchase a purebred dog with many health problems because they came from a puppy mill, byb or a careless breeder. Also, most pets that are purchased from pet stores or puppy mills will have health problems that could have been avoided by choosing a more reputable breeder. It is no coincidence that Pinky's little Charley was so sick, or that my sister's Bernese Mt. dog from a pet store has load of health issues. My family's first dog, a boston terrier, before we knew the dangers of pet stores, had skin issues among other things. 

Some byb's and mills will charge ridiculous prices. But, what I do know is that if you go to a reputable breeder you have to expect to pay a decent amount.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure, very true. Probably the majority of us here have made that choice, to go to a good breeder and pay the going rate for it, and think it's money well-spent. I'm in that group myself.

The question isn't whether or not a dog from a good breeder will be a better quality dog than one from a pet store, puppy mill, or BYB. Most of the time, it will be. I'm all in favor of trying to educate people as to the value of buying from a breeder who knows her stuff.

But if someone thinks that is too much money to spend, they can make another choice. It's not the only way to get a perfectly acceptable pet. 



> Also, most pets that are purchased from pet stores or puppy mills will have health problems that could have been avoided by choosing a more reputable breeder


. 

Honestly I think that's over-stating the issue. Most dogs' health and longevity will depend on how the owners choose to feed, train, socialize, and care for their dogs. There are some horror stories out there about dogs who came from good breeders, too. There will be variability in how dogs start out in life due to their genetic background, but even more so in how the owners care for them for the next 12 - 16 years.

The original post in this topic had to do with people who make judgments about those of us who pay a lot of money for a well-bred dog. If someone else thinks I paid too much or too little for my dogs, why would I care? Actually, there's no reason they should know how much I paid, anyway. There's no good reason to mention it to friends and family in casual conversation, just like I don't mention how much I paid for my clothes, my car, or anything else.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree....its interesting to talk about prices on HERE but I dont go telling friends what I pay NOW what I charge when I sell a puppy. I have overpaid and underpaid for some dogs...they are what they are. My BEST dog was very fair priced at $800 and the worst was WAY overpriced because I was lied to AND I didn't know as much back then. I have sold healthy nice dogs for $300 that have turned out BETTER than the $1,000 dog.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If someone told me that I paid too much for my dog, I would rebuttle by saying that I chose to purchase my dog from a reputable breeder who spends the time and money to health test and who is trying to better the breed. If that offends them, well..that's too bad. I really think that many people don't realize the costs that go into breeding. Heck, I would have thought $1,000 was a fortune for a dog until I started educating myself and was exposed to it. Many people just need to be educated. If somebody doesn't want to pay for a reputable breeder, I think adopting is the best decision. Too many people think that it's okay to buy from a puppy mill or a byb. Perhaps they wouldn't think I paid too much for my dog if they knew what we all know about the differences between quality breeders and byb's. We have to educate and spread the word! Take it as an opportunity to spread the knowledge


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

I am rolling on the floor over here! Hubby must have leaked out the cost to the neighbors because when I walk Bella, there is one neighbor who stands there and says, "so here's the $1000. dog" Like he is waiting for her to take a golden poo or something. I think it was Cbrand (wish I could look back when posting) who said that adoption is not cheap, so true! IDK but when I looked standards ranged from $1800-$2500, and Toys from $800-$1200. Although I sought to adopt for two years, I only came across one Standard, 5yrs old, and afraid of men, I live with a husband and two late teen sons... 

As a child I didn't have much, when on the farm from May-Sept, only an outhouse and a tub which we filled with water (can't believe I forgot what it's called) but I did have one magnificient pinto pony, as well as a toy poodle awaiting my return to the city. I'm sure grandpa didn't pay a king's ransom for the pony or the poodle since he was only a NYC deli-man, LOL. Forgot to mention that the dogs on the farm were never, ever allowed in the house nor was I ever to approach them. They were fed scraps and were there to protect the farm. Boy, how times have changed. For the better.....

Needless to say, I am grateful that I could buy Bella. I don't spend much on anything. But to break it down to today's economy, Bella cost one Starbuck's per day for one year, or less than one lunch per workday. Still brewing at home and still brown baggin it, so worth every penney. Wish Grandpa was around to ask but maybe he too knew where to spend and where not to spend his moneyray2:

For me, I definitely choose not to disclose the cost of my dog. But then again, that's probably to someone who paid as much for a handbag or some other purchase that I would also find over the top.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I paid 21.000 USD for all 4 of my dogs that was just to get them home.

Then I pay 860 USD for there insurances if they would have an accident.
Show fees, coat care, food, and the list goes on and on...

So I am not cheap when it comes to my dogs.
But on the other hand I am very cheap or frugal when it comes to me.


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I paid 21.000 USD for all 4 of my dogs that was just to get them home.
> 
> Then I pay 860 USD for there insurances if they would have an accident.
> Show fees, coat care, food, and the list goes on and on...
> ...


Hi Winnow,

Would love to see photos of your poodles! 

I pay $400 annually for Bella's insurance through PetPlan USA. I feel comfortable just knowing it's there is she needs it. 

Like you, I spend on my Bella but not on myself. Her food cost more per pound than my own, LOL.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

BellaDella said:


> Hi Winnow,
> 
> Would love to see photos of your poodles!
> 
> ...


You can see my dogs here Winnow Standard Poodle - Iceland 

And I have to put in a new pic of Vaka in her new clip..


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

:beauty (2):


Winnow said:


> You can see my dogs here Winnow Standard Poodle - Iceland
> 
> And I have to put in a new pic of Vaka in her new clip..


They are just gorgeous! I can only imagine the work that goes into keeping them in show shape. Little Bella takes me 3 hours to groom but that's because I give her and I breaks.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I paid more money to a responsible breeder out of state then going with the BYB litter locally when i was looking for Riley. I figured I would pay more up front in the cost of the dog and then not have to worry about future health problems as his parents were tested. LOL!! Riley has cost me a small fortune in health bills!! 
I wouldnt trade him or his temperament for anything though!!! I adore this dog, but dogs are not cheap!! 

I do not mind paying more for a dog "up front" as i know what goes behind the cost for a good breeder. I would not pay over 2000$ though for a well bred poodle.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

BellaDella said:


> :beauty (2):
> 
> They are just gorgeous! I can only imagine the work that goes into keeping them in show shape. Little Bella takes me 3 hours to groom but that's because I give her and I breaks.


Thank you. 
The coat care is a little bit to much  but we mange.

I had a toy living with me for a month and it only took me 40 min to do him what a relief from the big guys


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I haven't found anyone who is surprised by the amount paid for a standard poodle. It seems that most expect it to be $1000 or more. I don't know why, but it seems most people in our area either know at least the basics about standards, or, if not, they are very open to learn about them. 

The only time I find people to be very surprised is when they mention doodles as I express, politely, my feelings about breeding doodles. But, I have never offended anyone that I know of in saying what I feel. I guess people are more tolerant here.
_


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> dogs are not cheap!!


Ain't THAT the truth!!

Years ago I was living in Africa and had a wonderful, fairly large, dog, some sort of terrier/hound mix, who was my guard dog. He was still a fairly young dog, maybe four years old, and already I was his fourth owner, as he had been passed from one family to another as their tours ended. When my time there was up, I decided to ship him back with me to the U.S. I had to fly through London, but at that time you couldn't ship a dog that way due to the U.K. rabies laws. So he had to fly through Amsterdam, to NY where he had to spend the night with the ASPCA for some reason, and then to D.C., where a friend of mine would meet and pick him up. (My flight got in the following day.)

My mom thought I was insane for spending as much as I did for shipping him, for a "nothing" sort of dog. I indignantly told her he was a wonderful dog and there was no way I was going to pass him on to anyone else.

A few months later my mom came for a visit and met my dog, and then she said "Now I understand why you did what you did to keep him with you. He IS a wonderful dog."


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

My friend who just doesn't understand why people would want a pet that requires anything of them, would think any dollar amount was ridiculous. So I don't really think the amount matters. If they're not an animal person, they're just not. There is something in their brain that just isn't wired to be an "animal person." 

And I think what she spends on make up brushes is ridiculous. LOL.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> Ain't THAT the truth!!
> 
> Years ago I was living in Africa and had a wonderful, fairly large, dog, some sort of terrier/hound mix, who was my guard dog. He was still a fairly young dog, maybe four years old, and already I was his fourth owner, as he had been passed from one family to another as their tours ended. When my time there was up, I decided to ship him back with me to the U.S. I had to fly through London, but at that time you couldn't ship a dog that way due to the U.K. rabies laws. So he had to fly through Amsterdam, to NY where he had to spend the night with the ASPCA for some reason, and then to D.C., where a friend of mine would meet and pick him up. (My flight got in the following day.)
> 
> ...


We went through a very similar situation!! When I finished school in the states, I brought my schnauzer back to Asia with me. Hong Kong followed (is still following) the UK rabies law and required a 6-month quarantine. I didn't want my dog to go through that. I should say, I couldn't bear to be away from my dog for that long. So I flew with him first to Taiwan then to Macau (a city that's 45-minute ferry trip away from Hong Kong), where no quarantine was required. I took up a part-time job and stayed there with/for my dog. Those 2 cities have agreements - after a dog/cat is in one of those cities for 6 months, you can freely take your pets to another city. So I stayed there and 'did my time' for Yonkie. No regret or whatsoever~

People just don't understand. People always say: It's just a dog. No! He's not "just" a dog. He's my dog. From the day I took him back home, he's my dog and my family. I had this pact with him. I would and could never leave him alone. People who can easily say the "just a dog" thing have never experienced the kind of love and devotion that a dog has given me.


----------

